
How to deal with domain name squatters? - gregwebs

======
brlewis
Ignore them and go find another name. Often time the name grows on people even
if it seems weird at the beginning.

Suboptimal names didn't kill yahoo, google or del.icio.us, and probably won't
kill your project either.

------
brianmckenzie
I consider it morally wrong to pay domain squatters. Will never, ever do it.
Like squeegee men or street vagrants, the way to make them go away is not to
pay them.

Just get creative - there are tons of usable domains still available.

------
andre
1) Get an aol.com account to seem like you're a newbie and email them an offer
of $300 and wait for response, calibrate based on response.

2) Make offer through Godaddy domain market

3) Sue them

4) Think of a new name & register that

~~~
omouse
You forgot 5) Kick them in the shins till they cry like little girls

~~~
andre
lol, I think this one applies IF 1) you know their address 2) the address is
within driving distance and 3) having an "assault" on your criminal record is
just another notch in the belt. :)

------
gregwebs
I know the best advice is to find a domain that is not being squatted. But if
you want a domain that is being squatted, how can you try and get it for the
lowest price? I haven't been able to find any articles or information on this
anywhere.

------
Readmore
I'm in this same situation right now. I've tried to email them saying it's for
a school project, which isn't actually un-true, but I just never received a
response.

~~~
surya
Maybe thats why you didn't recieve a response.

------
Prrometheus
<http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a63_1179788439>

(I kid, of course)

------
Shepherd
Define your situation please.

------
imer111
Why pay domain name squatters hundreds of dollars when we can create an
original domain name for you - risk free!

Visit <http://PowerNamer.com>

~~~
andre
that site sure EXCRETES confidence out of every orifice :)

------
jward
It's a shame justifiable homicide is still illegal.

Email them and make a very firm offer of a few hundred bucks. Don't go higher
and don't be afraid to walk away. Find options to the name you really want.
Options are leverage. Most squatters want a quick buck. If you offer more than
they've paid for it and don't seem desperate you stand a good chance of
picking it up for an ok price.

